# A boy or a girl?



## louise

Are there known temperamental differences between girl and boy Havanese?

It seems to me it would be a little easier to keep a girl using pee pee pads and the outside because they don't lift their legs.

However, temperament is much more important. I know it depends upon the dog but is there a general consensus?

Thanks.

Louise


----------



## Scooter's Family

When I asked our breeder about that she told me to visit with the puppies and then she told me about them as we played with them. After seeing them all our choice was easy!


----------



## mintchip

I agree with Ann

I went in thinking I wanted a dark (no tear stain) girl etc........
I fell in LOVE with Oliver and I am sooooooooooo happy I did!


----------



## Missy

They always say...girls love you, but boys are in-love with you. Having two boys who are very independent I am not sure this is true based on the stories of those that have girls on the forum. 

I wouldn't worry too much about lifting the leg... both my boys were pee pad trained (now, they would prefer to hold it to go out even though they have their own potty roomound But I have noticed with my boys, even outside...when they go to relieve themselves they just delicately lift one leg slightly off the ground so it does not spray...but when they are leaving a calling card for another dog, say on a tree or hydrant they do the full lift of the leg. And they both do it this way!

I will say this about boys...I do think they may be easier to potty train. I think they just have bigger bladders.


----------



## pjewel

Even though they say that male havs are mushier and fall in love with you, I think it's so dependent on the temperament of the specific dog. For me, I wanted a little sable girl and wound up with Milo, a tri color irish pied little man and the light of my life. Then when the time was right (or maybe not quite so right) I told the breeder if she had a very special little girl I wanted to add one to the family. She emailed me when she had one. For some reason, fate no doubt, her email never reached me and when I finally did see it the sweet, beautiful little girl was on her way to her forever family. I was devastated, but a very short time after that I happened upon a photo of Bailey and knew in an instant he was the one. So my second attempt at a girl wound up getting me the most adorable, loving little boy who has me wrapped neatly around his little paw. In retrospect would I do it any differently? Absolutely not. I am, after all, in love.


----------



## Lina

heh, this argument is everywhere on this forum... people have been discussing it forever. I do think it can change from dog to dog but every breeder I have spoken to (ones I really respect) have ALL reiterated that, yes, it's true that boys are more attached to you whereas girls are more aloof (in love vs. loving you), which can make boys easier to train - they really want to please you. Of course, that's a total general statement and you will find exceptions to the rule, just like you would with many rules! For example, everyone here will tell you to give your dog chicken and rice when he has soft stools but with Kubrick it doesn't help at all. That doesn't mean it won't help in 95% of cases, right? Just my own personal opinion.

Also, Kubrick still squats to pee to this day and is not a marker. In fact, I've never ever seen him "mark" anything. So that's totally dependent on the particular dog as well.


----------



## Jane

I love my *boys*. I'm biased though!


----------



## ama0722

I also was one who didn't believe the breeders and others, until I got my boy!!! Dora is very loving and really is way more loving than a lot of Neezers I meet, I wake up every morning with her on my chest. But Dash puts her to shame! I also was very concerned about marking though as well. Dasher is being shown and actually intact (which is known to make marking way worst) and the only time I ever see him mark is after we have been around a dog that marks. It really is a learned behavior. But for instance, I was at a friend's house whose dogs are both markers and Dash decided to mark with them. Then when my fur-nephew was over, Dash marked behind him. But I just give my little stop what you are doing sound and he forgets about it. But we go on walks and Dash doesnt pee the entire time. Neither do my girls (one of which marks just as much as Dash), I just don't let them get away with it.


----------



## irnfit

Kodi is much more of a lover than Shelby is. He is the one you will find on my lap, or laying on my chest in bed. He gives me little kisses. It seems since I started working full time, he likes to spend more time in my lap. Shelby is very loving, but in a different way.


----------



## Paige

Jane said:


> I love my *boys*. I'm biased though!


Me too, I guess the fact that I have four boys, speaks for itself.


----------



## karlabythec

Well, I guess I'll have to get a boy neezer to see if I notice a difference...hahahahaha


----------



## Leslie

karlabythec said:


> Well, I guess I'll have to get a boy neezer to see if I notice a difference...hahahahaha


Karla~ That's exactly what I did. Of course, I'm having to wait for all this puppy craziness to settle before I can know for sure  I do know he's much more of a kisser than Tori (thank goodness he's not a poo eater like she was uke


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Well.....I am hoping for the lover! Dexter gives us so many kisses and he greets you like he has never seen you in hours and hours, when it has only been 10 minutes!


----------



## Havtahava

Well, they are all wonderful in this breed. The males just make it even more heavenly to have a Havanese. 

And, as it has already been repeated this week, my vet said the funniest thing one day when talking about gender differences: "There is a reason why they call them bitches."


----------



## Lynn

I think it really depends on the dogs temperament. My little girl is just a sweetheart. She is every bit as loving as eager to please as the boy.
She is the one that has to be by me all the time, he is ok to let her snuggle more with me, but I have a very close relationship with the male dog because he really understands alot of what I say, so he is easier to communicate with, if that makes any sense.

Casper seems alot smarter than Missy, but he is a 1 yr older than she is. 

Casper has always been dominating over Missy, but as Missy gets older she is starting to learn to put him in his place as she needs to. 

The other day I saw why they call the girls, bitches...but the attitude was towards Casper and he had it coming.:biggrin1:


----------



## Amy R.

Biscuit is the most loving dog imaginable, he just melts you with the looks he gives you. He is not a kisser, but loves to cuddle and is just besotted with me. He is also so attuned to my moods and when I'm upset will come to me to reassure me (and himself). Even my groomer says he is the most soulful dog she's ever seen and she remarks on the amazing connection we have (and she is as jaded as they come.) 

So I could not imagine having anything but another male when I picked Heath. Also, I've raised two daughters, so it's fun for DH and me to have some male energy after all those years of PMS'ing girls in the house, LOL !

Biscuit still always squats delicately to pee, as a two year old. He started marking on walks about a year ago, but NEVER once in the house. If I don't pause to let him mark, he won't. It's just not a problem.


----------



## Paradise Havs

I do love my boys! I agree with the "girls love you, boys are in love with you" saying! I have never heard that before! When we decided to add Rosa to the family, I wondered if I would notice any differences in temperament. She is so fun & adoring! I don't think that I would ever have 2 girls though. I have heard that girls tend to squabble for pack position more.

One disadvantage to having a girl that I have noticed is that when the boys go out, they almost immediately pee, no matter how often they go out because they compete to see who can pee on a spot last! Rosa has a super size bladder and may wander around for 15 minutes before she thinks about peeing. This could be because she was raised with a doggy door before we got her though.


----------



## lfung5

I have 2 boys and a girl. I think boys are much more velcro dogs, affectionate, and loving. If you didn't have both to compare, you wouldn't necessarily see the difference. Bella is very loving, just not as much as the boys. It's true what they say, the girls love you, but the boys are in love with you. 

I don't have marking problems in my house. In fact, Bella is just as big of a marker outside, as the boys.


----------



## Mraymo

Izzy is a girl. She is loving but more independent than my 50lb male mix, Rascal. I think that's common in dogs though. I don't have a male Hav to compare to though. I kind of like that she's loving and follows me everywhere but doesn't have to be on top of me all the time. If Rascal could, he would be in my lap. Izzy gives lots of kisses and snuggles when she wants to. She doesn't like to sit in my lap. I needed some female energy in this house with my DH, DS, Rascal and Finn (our male cat).


----------



## micki2much

Paige said:


> Me too, I guess the fact that I have four boys, speaks for itself.


Me too - 3 boys! But I do miss the prissy clothes and stuff!!


----------



## cjsud

I always had big dogs and all females. After years of not having a dog I decided I would stick with a female but go smaller. I went to look at a female cavalier and nothing happened! No love at first sight ,no fuzzy warm gotta have her feeling. I went home very sad thinking I guess it's just not meant to be. The next month I went to see Hobbes a male Hav and fell in love on the spot. I couldn't stop thinking about him on the ride home and went back the next day to pick him up. It made no difference male or female it was a match in personality. So I'd say just pick on the one that tugs at your heart.


----------



## Evye's Mom

I love Evye to pieces and more, but my next one will be a boy baby. I had 3 Himalayan cats, 2 females and 1 male. It was true, the girls love you and adore you but the males just love, love, love you. And I think Evye is more totally in love with her daddy, so it may be a "daddy's little girl and momma's little boy." Time will tell.


----------



## triona

So can I add a new question into this thread? 
If you already have a hav and want to add another to the family, should you add a boy to a boy, a girl to a girl or is it best to mix the genders up and have one of each hav?

Triona
p.s. can you guess what I am thinking about???


----------



## micki2much

OMG sorry, I have all boys so I cannot give an opinion.


----------



## Evye's Mom

No, still don't get it? I apologize. I am slow to catch on. I always thought I wanted once of each. If you go with the one that tugs at your heart, hell I'd take them all home...male or female. I have my heart set on #2 as a male. A bro and a sis. Should I rethink?


----------



## Jérôme

I add a boy to a boy and this is no problem.


----------



## lfung5

I love the boys. I think they are more cuddley and loving. If they are neutered, they won't lift their leg inside. My girl marks worse than my boys!


----------



## littlebuddy

as a first time hav owner, my breeder suggested a male, they are more needy and less moody like the females.


----------



## Scooter's Family

triona said:


> So can I add a new question into this thread?
> If you already have a hav and want to add another to the family, should you add a boy to a boy, a girl to a girl or is it best to mix the genders up and have one of each hav?
> 
> Triona
> p.s. can you guess what I am thinking about???


LOL, me too Triona! DH gave me an IWAP t-shirt for Christmas because I was talking about it so much. I've wondered the same thing about adding a second, boy with boy or mix it up. Scooter is definitely a love bug and I love it.


----------



## luv3havs

If I ever got another, I'd want a boy.


----------



## Paradise Havs

I have been advised by more than one "dog person" to have boy & boy or a girl & boy. Two girls tend to squabble more. Its that "alpha b****" thing. My late Gracie was alpha to the boys even when she was blind & deaf!

I also think its true about boys being sweeter, although Rosie has fit in very well!


----------



## triona

*which way to go*



Scooter's Family said:


> LOL, me too Triona! DH gave me an IWAP t-shirt for Christmas because I was talking about it so much. I've wondered the same thing about adding a second, boy with boy or mix it up. Scooter is definitely a love bug and I love it.


Hi Ann,

I have been asking this question of Breeders and trainers and I am finding that the answers are really very practical. It all depends on the dogs involved. I guess I will go with my feelings at the time and the breeders experience.

Triona


----------

